# Walnut bar and chair- help pricing



## drivfour (Sep 10, 2016)

Looking for help in pricing this solid hand hewn solid wanut bar and chairs. Bar about 8 feet long 18 inches wide.
Chair seat cut from solid piece. need to sell but have no idea what this set is really worth. Looks like large walnut top alone is worth alot.
Any help appreciated. not sure where to post this as I usually read about chippers and chainsaws!
John


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 23, 2016)

Very cool idea for the natural shape. No idea on pricing.


----------



## SeMoTony (Nov 27, 2016)

drivfour said:


> Looking for help in pricing this solid hand hewn solid wanut bar and chairs. Bar about 8 feet long 18 inches wide.
> Chair seat cut from solid piece. need to sell but have no idea what this set is really worth. Looks like large walnut top alone is worth alot.
> Any help appreciated. not sure where to post this as I usually read about chippers and chainsaws!
> John


i had the same problem w/ 26" x 122" x2 3/4" White oak quarter sawn just cut inna yard waste dump. Guy wanted for bar. Dint sell. Later I sliced 38" dia ash in town a neighbor gave me the answer"whatever you want!" BFO brilliant flash of obvious. Who else offers these items. not like LOWES or even lumber mill has this. Price higher than you'l accept for the lovely work you have done,leaves room to let buyer think he's gettin deal& pays you 4 effort me$.02


----------

